# Cheap Field Boots (under $100)?



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

And these?

Equi-Star Ladies All-Weather Synthetic Field Boot - Field Boots from SmartPak Equine


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

Any tack shops around you that sell used stuff? That's where I got my ariats for about 35 dollars I think! They're really nice, and they were in great condition! Good luck


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I found a really nice pair of ovation boots on clearance at horseloverz.com they were a discontinued model and I paid $76+ shipping for a pair of boots that retailed for about $250, they often have boots on clearance, it's just a matter of them having your shoe size and calf size combination.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like those Ariats on ebay, broken in & everything, as long as they are your size and the calf area looks big enough.

ETA - says full calf, so it means it is wide.


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

Some of my students have these Lalia boots they bought online. They're only $65 right now, they're on sale and they're synthetic leather but the stitching is pretty good. I haven't seen any holes, and the boots look pretty professional and comfortable. Horze has a reputation for having exceptional quality for a lower price, so I would definitely consider checking them out.


----------

